# 2009 VW Scirocco In Depth



## Wondermikie

I do still quite like it


----------



## Adam RRS

its a golf variant to me....

nothing like what it was meant to look like, quite disappointing!


----------



## Wondermikie

Adam TTR said:


> its a golf variant to me...


Remind me again what the TT is 

Point taken about the concept, but apart from the grille, externally it's pretty similar. The interior was never going to happen anyway so it isn't that bad compared to the Iroc.

In the flesh, this will look nice 8)


----------



## PaulS

Doesn't look too bad to me, although agree it does look a bit like a stretched Golf with Vauxhall Corsa rear end treatment :wink:

Concensus of opinion seems to be that the Golf drives better than the MK2 TT, what does this drive like? Will VAG ever commit to sorting the out the dull drive comments from the press, by going over to RWD, or will they forever leave that to BMW and Porsche?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very nice I could be tempted will have to see one in the metal 
In fact I think it looks better than the mk2 TT


----------



## DXN

shooting brake look alike to me


----------



## Wondermikie

Like it in white too


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wondermikie said:


> Like it in white too


I bet t would look great in yellow just like my old G60 Corrado


----------



## Wallsendmag

Still looks like a Corsa from the rear


----------



## Wondermikie

YELLOW_TT said:


> I bet t would look great in yellow just like my old G60 Corrado


Oh yeah


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wondermikie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet t would look great in yellow just like my old G60 Corrado
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah
Click to expand...

Nice try but that is lemon :wink: still looks good


----------



## Wondermikie

It's harder than it looks to get it yellow  Unfortunately maybe never get the real thing -



> Colors: â€œCandy whiteâ€, â€œRising blue metallicâ€, â€œDeep black pearl effectâ€, â€œReflex silver metallicâ€, â€œShadow blue metallicâ€, â€œBeryllium gray metallicâ€, â€œDark maroon metallicâ€, â€œOpal silver metallicâ€, â€œSalsa redâ€, â€œViper green metallicâ€ (the latter in homage to the first generation of Sciroccos)


----------



## Adam RRS

I can imagine them all sitting in the board room at VW trying to decide on a style for the Mk6 golf, cant decide between the 2 so they say, ok, lets call 1 of them the scirocco and make both.

Lets just hope the roadster will be nice?!

I love the 'dust buster' look for the front!


----------



## Wondermikie

Will that be instead of the Golf/Eos then, or as well?


----------



## jbell

I really like it, could be tempted to a 2.0 TSi in Dark Maroon Metallic with Cream Leather.



PaulS said:


> Concensus of opinion seems to be that the Golf drives better than the MK2 TT, what does this drive like?


I read somewhere it has Mag ride so I would be pissed if I paid Â£1500 for it on a TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT

There is a small write up on the Scirocco in this weeks Auto Express sounds very nice


----------



## Atlantis

UK spec and pricing for the new Scirocco has just been announced. Very competitive too - Â£21k for the 200bhp TSI which has 18's and adaptive chassis (mag-ride) as standard

See my post on Tyresmoke for the full details.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/forum/vw-sciro ... hread.html


----------



## phope

it's growing on me, I must admit

Just over Â£28k as well, when all the options flung at it :idea:


----------



## DXN

I like it but can't see past a Seat Cupra instead

5 doors, similar spec for less

:?


----------



## Arne

When my wife is getting rid of the old Ford Mondeo, I think this would be a great car for her - in yellow :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie

Atlantis said:


> UK spec and pricing for the new Scirocco has just been announced. Very competitive too - Â£21k for the 200bhp TSI which has 18's and adaptive chassis (mag-ride) as standard
> 
> See my post on Tyresmoke for the full details.
> 
> http://www.tyresmoke.net/forum/vw-sciro ... hread.html


Some great info on there


----------



## Wondermikie

Arne said:


> When my wife is getting rid of the old Ford Mondeo, I think this would be a great car for her - in yellow :wink:


Better than a Mondeo, that's for sure. And you won't mind borrowing it either.


----------



## vagman

Nice lookin car.


----------



## Loalq

**yawn**

Booooring car...Volks need to vary their interiors once in a while...


----------



## Toshiba

Doesn't look right. Looks FUGLY from the front, back is not too bad.
Performance is rather average 7.6

Doesn't have MR but it is std on the 20T, its an electric ECU based system with 3 modes. 1.4 version without for 18k launches later.
Strange that the price is only +Â£115 over the Golf GTi - can see golf sales crashing. Not a smart move!


----------

